# Weed Wars on Discovery Channel



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 1, 2011)

I see the discovery channels gonna do a documentary or whatever on TV tonight about the worlds biggest MJ dispensary,in Oakland I guess!! 10 PM, I'm gonna watch


----------



## maineharvest (Dec 1, 2011)

I wish I had cable sometimes.


----------



## astrobud (Dec 1, 2011)

im gonna watch, should be intresting


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm watching it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2011)

Gots Me :bong:  and control of the remote


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 1, 2011)

I am looking for it on my internet channels I use to watch TV. Haven't found anyone streaming it yet.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 1, 2011)

De Angelo's a pimp.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 1, 2011)

set to record---on my way out to play


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 2, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Gots Me :bong: and control of the remote


 
Mama's out of town, I got control myself!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 2, 2011)

All in all, I am happy with the show. Like it or not, that IS our industry.

Dude paying 1900 a month in electrical is reaching for sure. Harborside paying 4k is reaching too. Now every fool in Cali is going to grow "Sour and Sage or whatever dude had.haha.

It was cool seeing cloning on National TV. The Budtenders garden sure sucked...bad. Throw it all away.

Andrew...well....thats Andrew for sure...permastoned.


Dress.....Ya.....could have hid him away for the show.....

Again, I was happy with the portrayal. Everyone thinks that ALL dispensaries are out to make millions and this goes to show how Millions ain't that much nowadays. Being legit sucks.


----------



## bho_expertz (Dec 2, 2011)

Downloaded. Thanks man.

:48:


----------



## warfish (Dec 2, 2011)

I recorded this along with a couple other shows to watch while I trimmed today.  Was pretty interesting to learn how some of the legal side of growing works.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey norcal do i sense some bitterness in your comments?
We are not all blessed with the opportunity to grow massive amounts of weed legally and i for one if i could would for profit without any issues with my karma biting me on the ***.
When you state someone is a pimp surely you are as a medi grower are not any different you grow for profit otherwise why would you do it.
Not being condescending with my comments just my perception of your post.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 2, 2011)

All Good Time4.

No bitterness at all. I give De Angelo, well Steve at least, Full credit for doing the show and putting himself out there. He stated Harbor brought in 21 mil last year and the dude has nothing to hide.

He truly cares about people and will fight to the bitter end.

You gotta understand our Laws man. We are not allowed to "Profit", but we are allowed Wages, if that makes sense. We can legally claim up to 12K a month as Wages for time and efforts running a collective, be it a growing collective or a store front dispensary collective.

So, when folks think we are making a profit, it is technically "wages".


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 3, 2011)

Apologies NorCalHal i didnt realise your laws at all just thought grow loads sell and reap the rewards.
I now understand and 12k seems a lot but ive also seen your set up and running costs so not a massive amount like i imagined.
T4


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 3, 2011)

You have to look at how Non-Profits are ran. The folks running the Non-Profits are , of course, allowed to earn wages, otherwise, who would run non- profits?
United Way is a Non-Profit...I am sure the folks that run United Way make a cool living.....same principal.


----------



## mainechowder (Dec 3, 2011)

I work in the Non profit sector (not a medical MJ. company) and frankly, there are a lot of people working for non profits that make a lot of money. I know people (not in our agency) that do quite well. There are a lot of ways around a base "salary". In addition to their salary, they also are allowed to "consult" on the side for the same agency they work for. They can charge upwards of $150 an hour for consulting fees while still taking home a fairly good salary. Not to mention outstanding benefits, company cars, retirement plans, etc.

I am not saying that all non profits are run like this, but just like Wall Street, there is some level of corruption going on. I make a very modest living, but I am only middle management. I'm sure our Executive Director does fairly well.

Back to "Weed Wars". I missed the first episode, but have my DVR set up to record all new episdoes from here on out. Looking forward to seeing how the "big" boys do it in Cali. It is a fairly new industry here in Maine and a lot of folks are profiting from it. I don't know anyone getting "rich" legally, but there are definitively people out there paying their bills, buying groceries for their family, and even have a little left over for a vacation all from growing legally.

MC


----------



## hero4u2b (Dec 3, 2011)

I thought the show was interesting but the way they portrayed many of the workers in the store smoking or eating edibles wasnt as I might have wanted my dispensary portrayed on national television. The only profesional looking man was the guy who grew the bad crop.. He seemed fairly profesional.. and who the heck was dress? ok I mean to each his own but with this all being new and millions of veiwers who might already be predjudice against MMJ why would I want to portray my show with the majority getting high on the show. having to eat edibiles for his nerves so he could get up and speak publiclly.. I loved MJ inc and that other show but this one.. especially if I was endorsing MMJ wouldnt have portayed my dispensary like that and would have left the smoking. bong hitting. eating edibles off the air.. Just my opinion. Hero


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 3, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Downloaded. Thanks man.
> 
> :48:


 
 good to see you old friend.Do you guys get regular, american sattilite, the same shows we do??? just curious.  You have a good christmas if I don't talk to you before


----------



## Roddy (Dec 3, 2011)

mainechowder said:
			
		

> I work in the Non profit sector (not a medical MJ. company) and frankly, there are a lot of people working for non profits that make a lot of money. I know people (not in our agency) that do quite well. There are a lot of ways around a base "salary". In addition to their salary, they also are allowed to "consult" on the side for the same agency they work for. They can charge upwards of $150 an hour for consulting fees while still taking home a fairly good salary. Not to mention outstanding benefits, company cars, retirement plans, etc.
> 
> I am not saying that all non profits are run like this, but just like Wall Street, there is some level of corruption going on. I make a very modest living, but I am only middle management. I'm sure our Executive Director does fairly well.
> 
> ...



Yep, I know an acquaintance that's very high up in a kids charity....millionaire. He used to openly boast of how that money came about.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 4, 2011)

I hear ya Hero, but that is real life for sure. It is a Industry owned by Stoners, and ran by Stoners.

That is why I am happy with the show, it really was reality, take it or leave it. If you don't think that the folks running all these MMJ businesses are toking up daily, think again.

They had nothing to hide, which was great.

Dress..well my friends, this is Cali and that is the Bay Area. Freaks abound, but Dress does his job,and does it well.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2011)

funny i watched it last night too---typical city council shakedown---always changing the rules midstream and never held responsible for what they say---pay up or close up---bunch of thieves---also, picked up on the fact that that retired re agent was told he was the only one getting 4k/p---never been to harborside, but will be putting it on my places to visit next time i am in the bay area---didn't realize that this is a series---when is the next one on


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 4, 2011)

Thursday night coming up.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2011)

thanks *rosebud*---gonna update the micro and br x ogk pics---check it out


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 4, 2011)

I think they are pretty much showing it like it is -- very interesting


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 4, 2011)

I fell asleep, I'm sure there will be reruns or on demand,does this place sell seeds? Harborside? wonder if they'd honor a out of state endorsement? wanna get me some larry!! At least taste it!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 4, 2011)

funny you mention the seeds *skag*---they did show a briefcase being loaded into the vault containing seeds---no mention if it was their personal stash or if they were for sale---they sell clones---so my guess is why not


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 4, 2011)

Off subject a little NorCalHal i had dinner last night with two pals who you have met and they are both quality marijuana enthusiasts and although they both grow top notch stuff did mention you are one cool fella who grows the dankest dank they have ever tasted so hats off to ya sir.
T4


----------



## ross (Dec 5, 2011)

just watched it on youtube yesterday.  the main thing i truly care about the show being is a vehicle for the pro-marijuana movement.  after seeing it i have hopes it can be that.  i thought overall it was good and put a pretty good light on the industry although i agree with NCH, could have hid dress. i guess these types of "characters" add to the show.  its like pawn stars, its bald-headed slicked-back hair tattoo-sleeve guys who are loud and brash who you would expect to be the typical pawn store owners. so who does everyone think are the typical dispensary store owners?  hippy stoners who never stopped being hippys or stoners. even steve has his own odd character who isnt the typical man heading a multimillion dollar company.  although steve seems really smart and like he has a really good head on his shoulders.  i couldnt believe when they went to that hearing about the IRS and it was like one other guy and dress, and i'm sitting here like these guys are idiots.  The future of their company hinges on this ruling and they have a santa-bearded hippy wearing a dress to represent your company.  and he wasnt even speaking so i dont know what his purpose was.  i first thought it would have been better if it was more "normal" type people representing the industry on the show so america could look at it and say 'hey these are just normal people doing this type of stuff.' but then i thought it could be beneficial having these characters so america can look at it and say 'hey these hippy stoners are really smart and really good business men too.'


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2011)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Off subject a little NorCalHal i had dinner last night with two pals who you have met and they are both quality marijuana enthusiasts and although they both grow top notch stuff did mention you are one cool fella who grows the dankest dank they have ever tasted so hats off to ya sir.
> T4


 
AWESOME T4! I'm glad you got to hook up with them! I know who they are.
Great folks, I hope you guys have fun!


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a tough call Ross. Like I said bro, that IS our industry, take it or leave it. By stoners, for stoners. Folks just don't realize a guy in a dress can run a business I guess. Judgemental folks out there for sure. I am sure this was a negetive to alot of folks....like New Girl lol.
One great point the show made that alot of folks missed is the fact that MMJ businesses are under attact from cities and the State to cough up money like it was water.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes had good night nch showing them the delights/sights of my part of the u.k.
T4


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

anyone see the marijuana gold rush hour long show on nat geo? great show


----------



## ross (Dec 6, 2011)

i understand that's the industry, but i mean how dumb do you have to be to not realize that there are judgemental people out there especially in politics and that not everybody is going to react positively to seeing a grown man wearing a dress?  If that ruling was as important as they made it out to be, why would they do anything that could potentially have a negative impact on the outcome? Even if one of them was secretly down with men in dresses, they were voting and there is peer pressure among the panel to not alienate themselves from the group and side with the hippy freak wearing a dress.  I understand its the bay area so it might be more tolerated, but even if theres a small chance someone will be judgemental, why do it?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 6, 2011)

My whole take on the MJ industry is kinda weird, I really like these guys flaunting there wares on TV, give's the Feds something to look at, possibly a future target,that dress would look real nice in Pleasanton!!!! Just knowing that Santa Rita could be in my future would keep me out of this industry in Alameda County, all I want to do is grow my own meds and be left alone. If I wasn't in my 60s I'm sure I'd have a different attitude,


----------



## Couchlocked (Dec 7, 2011)

That one fellows plants were jacked up. I wonder how many other people are getting hit by the bug they were talking about.


----------



## Hick (Dec 7, 2011)

:rofl: skag'.... :aok:


----------



## Grower13 (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with skag........ not sure I'd come out of the colset as a grower even if it were legal..........  I just want to be left alone by everyone to grow my herb......... btw I saw the guy from the show on Bill Oriely's show the other night....... he didn't want to talk about what his pay is......... 20 million a year plus no telling how much under the table.......  mj is big business....... that may hurt us in the future.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

^ agree'd, I wouldn't let ppl know I grew, Knowing our luck, EVERYONE would come out the grow closet and DEA/FED's would flip laws and smash us.. jmo.

More people coming out of the grow closet = more money and drugs for DEA/GOV to use/sell for their own personal fundings.


----------



## warfish (Dec 8, 2011)

New episode coming up tonight.  I like this show even more now that I hear it is actually real and not just made for TV (like most the so called reality shows).  Thanks NCH for the insider info


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

well if tonights episode didnt pull at your heart strings, your just not human. that lil boy went four days seizure free after having one everyday. the worst kind too, grand-mal. i have two good friends that suffer seizures, and weed helps both of them feel normal. we have a disabled daughter, so that episode hit home...

would you feel better if the dress was called a kilt?


----------



## ross (Dec 9, 2011)

great episode 2. hopefully this opens a lot of peoples eyes.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes Sir Irish. Good Stuff on that last show. The Dad and Kid are from my town, and the local paper did a big story on him, but of course, no mention of them trying MMJ. I am stoked it help them out.

Jon the grower sucks. I can't, and Don't, believe that he is harborsides best vendor...that is just laughable. I t is more like Jon was the only grower that was cool with putting his face on TV.

If you can't control spidermites, then get out of the game.


----------



## NorCalHal (Dec 9, 2011)

Another fun fact.

Harborside does testing for pesticides and mold and every other thing out there. They test EVERY bit of herb that comes thru the door.

Jon, the noob grower, stated that he would never use a systemic pesticide on his "organic" plants because it is bad and stays in the plant.

I call **.

I use Floramite and Eagle 20. Straight chemical warfare. 
I also vend to harborside every week. Never have they ever found any traces of pesticide or any other chemicals.

It is all how you use the product, not the fact that you you are usuing the product. As long as you floow directions and treat your plants during Veg, then you will have no residual effects of the miticide/fungicide.

I noticed Jon was spraying the heck out of his plants with full buds on them. Such a HUGE mistake and I can't believe that he did that and they called dude a great grower. Sad. I can't wait to go today and laugh at Rick.

What is REALLY sad is every joker out here in Cali is going to follow Jon and grow out Harliquin. That strain will get played out fast.


----------



## HemperFi (Dec 9, 2011)

I watcherd -- well done show. NCH must be right about the growers they had on the show. Aphids and Mites -- and both attacks just horrible bad. I am a noob grower, I had mites, I got rid of them. Jon's Mites were well dug in -- they had to be on the plants in vedge. He is no more a master grower than I am. As far as Dress, well, that's got nothing to do w/ weed -- that's just nutty people -- they are everywhere. I kinda like that they showed it like it is -- straight up. Are you growing some Harliquin Hal?  I'm with Skag as well, I don't want to be on any list -- just leave me alone and let me take care of myself. I could be legal, but that scares me more than being an outlaw.

Peace


----------



## Stoneage (Dec 9, 2011)

Last nights show was good. I got a little teary eyed when I watched about the boy with the seizures. I am with HemperFi. Even if I was able to be legal, I don't think I would even bother. I would rather not be on anybody's list.


----------



## Irish (Dec 9, 2011)

i caught that too when jon said that about the systematic. i knew he was not near the grower as most i know here when i seen him harvest those plants that looked like in week 5 flower. those plants had a ways to go still. and letting him come from his grow house to his new job as clone tender after seeing his infestation of mites was a big no no. why arent they wearing lab coats and hair nets in that clone room? he can easily be transferring mites to all those clones...

yeah, i know. we treat any clones coming in and quarantine them anyway, but still...

i thought it was garbage the way the feds hit them with the e20, or whatever. the law saying they are cartel like dealers. sounded like something out of the patriot act, or entrapment under the rico laws. that hurt bad. it was a blow to all of us. a kick straight in the sack! 

i didnt care for the first show, and thought i wouldnt watch it again. but i was drawn to it. and i'm so glad i watched again. i'll be watching again next week now for sure. peace...


----------



## warfish (Dec 15, 2011)

popping my popcorn and getting my ball of hash ready for tonight's episode, hehe


----------



## ross (Dec 18, 2011)

Good thing it turned out that guy was hooked on opiates who stole the 3 grand so it didnt just look like some stoner was stealing.  Hopefully people realize the difference between opiates and cannabis, and how the former is highly addictive and leads people to crime, and the latter is the safest therapeutically active substance known to man.


----------



## ross (Jan 10, 2012)

think maybe it was cancelled due to a law suit where the lady said it was her idea first and she had already pitched it to discovery.


----------



## docfr8 (Jan 13, 2012)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I wish I had cable sometimes.


 
you dont need cable.. DL the torrent..


----------

